# ***The Ultimate Summer 15week/30 lbs Transformation*** (Steroid+Supp Use)



## Mike09100 (Jun 14, 2010)

15 week, 3 part transformation. (thread is work in Progress, not starting actual program for 1week ish)

Well, I did it last summer and its that time again. I find myself back down to 150lbs. College is a bitch. I made the dumb mistake of thinking that I would keep the weight I gained with not training hard, eating shitty, and drinking heavy. Wont be making that mistake agian 

I will be posting EVERYTHING, from my cycle to the supps I order to the music I listen to.

Last summer I shot from 148 to 176. I will be doing better training, a longer and more intense cycle so that I can hit 180. I will be posting pictures, but I will NOT be including details on my cycle because there are too many people who think they are right and everyone else is wrong, and I dont want this thread filled with "you should do this, and not this"
*
*Before Pictures*

* _____________________________________________________________________
ALL Supplements + Steroids that will be used.

Supplements:



1 Scoop of Optimum Casien at night + ZMA cap + Melatonin cap
Fish Oil - 1200mg caps
Calcium Chews

Disregard the wraps, just need a new pair because mine now suck. Also, if you are trying to follow what I am doing you MUST realize that things like the NO and gainer will not be enough for the whole 15 weeks, so you will end up needing to order more. Plan accordingly. 

Steroids:
Testosterone Enanthate (weeks 1-5)
Dianabol (weeks 1-4) + week 14
Testosterone Sustanon (weeks 5-15)
Pinning Gear:
3ML Syringes, 20g to draw, 25g to inject (yup 25g haha)
And obviously, alcohol swabs. If you forget these, you're an idiot.

____________________________________________________

Part 1: Weeks 1-5
Part 2: Weeks 5-10
Part 3: Weeks 10-15
______________________________

Lifting Routine
Again, not going into depth because of the "You're doing it wrong" mentality that so many people have. Here's the basic outline, PM me for specifics.

Monday- Chest + Back
Tuesday- Bi's + Tri's
Wednesday- Legs + Shoulders + Forearms
Thursday- Chest + Back
Friday- Bi's + Tri's
Sat- Off
Sun- Off

Ab's Mon-Friday except Wednesday when its forearms last.
__________________________________________________________

*♪ ♫ ♬ Music! ♬ ♫ ♪ * 
I will be uploading my 104 song gym playlist on megaupload.com soon so you can download it. If you like rock, metal, and dance you will probably like it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmbahahaahhahahaahahhahahahahahahahhaahahahahahaahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2010)

Abs all week long-someone has been leafing through their monthly Flex and M&F subscriptions, havent they?
Exactly how old are you and how long have you been training for?

"You're doing it wrong"


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2010)

Maybe the reason it seems like so many people have the "you're doing it wrong" mentality is that you're actually doing it wrong?

I'm not generally one to negatively criticize without good reason, but christ alive man. You're 150lbs - what you need is a power rack, a place to buy cheap steak, and some fucking patience! No wonder you're having trouble keeping your gains.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I'm not generally one to negatively criticize without good reason, but christ alive man. You're 150lbs - what you need is a power rack, a place to buy cheap steak, and some fucking patience!



Can I be negative here? His entire thinking is half-ass. But that's just my two cents.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> a place to buy cheap steak



Any recommendations?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Can I be negative here? His entire thinking is half-ass. But that's just my two cents.



No one likes people who candy-coat things, man.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

So what music are you listening to?



I won't criticize your lifting, supplementation, or diet as, hey, I have no effing clue what i'm doing either. 

Seriously, wishing you success but you might want to look for that cheap steaks resource, _mang._


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2010)

this dude is not coming back . . shame, I needed a new playlist


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmbhahahahahhahahahaahahahahah we scared him off


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Any recommendations?



BJs and Costco


----------



## Curt James (Jun 19, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> this dude is not coming back . . shame, I needed a new playlist



lol Well, maybe he'll be back.

Bait:









juggernaut said:


> BJs and Costco



Think my brother has a membership at both. Don't you need like eight recommendations from friends and family and a court order to join those places?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2010)

Haha, no Curt. If you bring a person to either one, I think they get you some percentage off on your membership as a referral. I do it in my gym. I give 25.00 cash, or 25.00 off dues, or a 35.00 gift card towards purchasing any gym related merch. Works well, especially in this economy.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 19, 2010)

^Smart businessman. You own a "Snap Fitness" franchise?

I'm going by my hazy memory here.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2010)

I own a Snap, I bought Cybex. The stuff is made like iron. Great ROM and fits tall people really well. The other choice, Matrix, sucks ass. It is choice dependent on the type of equipment you want to suit it up with. I use everything, but mostly stick with an Olympic barbell-which isnt supposed to be in my gym, and my cool-ass bowling bowl material coated plates. I have a great setup, but the sucky thing is, I am not allowed to have either a cage, a squat rack or free standing weight stations like an Olympic bench. It sucks. BUT I love dumbbells and have maxed out my rack of 100s and will now need to buy steel 105 to 150s.I was going to buy them anyway, but the steel is cheaper. In my gym, I am the only one who deads, cleans and snatches, pulls etc...people gawk like fuck too. 
Slamming the weight down is allowed, since I am the only who does it rarely, and people get scared shitless. My dad was covering me one day so I could workout. I had 410 for a deadlift. I slammed the weight down on the last one, and he comes to me and says "That isnt cool. People are scared." I do have an intense, tunnel vision that makes me unapproachable when I train. But the old ladies love me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2010)

Fucking A!  I didn't join a Snap due to those limitations,  gotta have barbells... PM me, where is your Snap?   I am in southern NJ, Sewell to be exact....


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Fucking A!  I didn't join a Snap due to those limitations,  gotta have barbells... PM me, where is your Snap?   I am in southern NJ, Sewell to be exact....


Funny thing is, these gyms make money.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2010)

I joined Snap 3 weeks ago. I love it. There is everything I need there, and I seem to be the only one who uses the free weights.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I joined Snap 3 weeks ago. I love it. There is everything I need there, and I seem to be the only one who uses the free weights.



Same here. But it is kind of nice to not have to wait on line for a friggin bench.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I own a Snap, I bought Cybex. The stuff is made like iron. Great ROM and fits tall people really well. The other choice, Matrix, sucks ass. It is choice dependent on the type of equipment you want to suit it up with. I use everything, but mostly stick with an Olympic barbell-which isnt supposed to be in my gym, and my cool-ass bowling bowl material coated plates. I have a great setup, but the sucky thing is, I am not allowed to have either a cage, a squat rack or free standing weight stations like an Olympic bench. It sucks. BUT I love dumbbells and have maxed out my rack of 100s and will now need to buy steel 105 to 150s.I was going to buy them anyway, but the steel is cheaper. In my gym, I am the only one who deads, cleans and snatches, pulls etc...people gawk like fuck too.
> Slamming the weight down is allowed, since I am the only who does it rarely, and people get scared shitless. My dad was covering me one day so I could workout. I had 410 for a deadlift. I slammed the weight down on the last one, and he comes to me and says "That isnt cool. People are scared." I do have an intense, tunnel vision that makes me unapproachable when I train. But the old ladies love me.



I would fucking love to come train with you. This sounds amazing.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I would fucking love to come train with you. This sounds amazing.



Anytime. ANYTIME.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Same here. But it is kind of nice to not have to wait on line for a friggin bench.



No lines for me so far. If there were,  I would sub bench press for dumbbell presses. 

I was surprised at first that they didn't have at least two bench press stations.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2010)

Trying to lure the OP back some more...











heh  I Googled "bikini bottom"...






Was expecting SpongeBob, but there were traditional bikini bottoms as well.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2010)

Mike09100 said:


> (snip) not starting actual program for *1week ish*)



Tomorrow (Monday, June 21, 2010) is one week since this post. So, Tuesday or Wednesday? 

Welcome back to your thread!


----------



## Mike09100 (Jun 20, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Tomorrow (Monday, June 21, 2010) is one week since this post. So, Tuesday or Wednesday?
> 
> Welcome back to your thread!



lol. my stuff from MexGear should be here tomorrow. Im not going to post updates, just progress. For the person who wanted my playlist ill have it uploadloading tomorrow while im at the gym. For the guy who said I need steak... my dad owns a meathouse here in NH and we eat steak almost every day.... so uhm..

Ill post info on my diet later- I already realize people are going to criticize so I might as well post my full cycle info + lifting routine. so here-


----------



## Mike09100 (Jun 20, 2010)

Changed routine and gear a bit, cant edit orig post. 


Week 1: Test – 600mg/week + Dbol 20mg/day
Week 2: Test – 600mg/week + Dbol 40mg/day
Week 3: Test – 600mg/week + Dbol 40mg/day
Week 4: Test – 600mg/week + Dbol 40mg/day
Week 5: Test – 600mg/week  + Dbol 40mg/day
Week 6: Test – 750mg/week– 1ml M/F + .5ml W
Week 7: Test – 900mg/week – 1ml M/W/F
Week 8: Test – 900mg/week – 1ml M/W/F
Week 9: Test – 900mg/week – 1ml M/W/F
Week 10: Test – 750mg/week– 1ml M/F + .5ml W
Week 11: Test – 600mg/week + Dbol 20mg/day
Week 12: Test – 300mg/week + Dbol 20mg/day
Week 13: Test – 300mg/week
Week 14: Pre PCT
Week 15: Pre PCT
Day 1: Clomid – 150mg + Nolva - 60mg
Week 16: Clomid – 100mg/day + Nolva – 40mg/day
Week 17: Clomid – 50mg/day + Nolva – 20mg/day
Week 18: Clomid – 50mg/day + Nolva – 20mg/day
*Totals:*
*Test Enanthate:  28ml, 8400mg Weeks 1-13*
*Dianabol:  77 Tabs, 1540mg Weeks 1-5 + 11-12*
*Clomid: 30 tabs,  1500mg Weeks 16-18*
*Nolvadex: 48 tabs,  480mg weeks 16-18*






May be adjusting with a possible addition of deca



Flame away brooos


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2010)

I got some questions. .I hope you can provide answers:


1 whats the reason for the pyramiding?

2 why pin long esters 3x a week?

3 what will adding 2 weeks dbol at the end of cycle achieve? 

4 why have you chosen 3 weeks pct?

5 are AIs not important for this cycle?

6 what is the effecy of stimulants like NO Xplode on this particular cycle?


----------



## Mike09100 (Jun 20, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I got some questions. .I hope you can provide answers:


 

1 whats the reason for the pyramiding?

you research that yourself

2 why pin long esters 3x a week?

why not? stable levels in the body vs pinning all 900mg on a weds...

3 what will adding 2 weeks dbol at the end of cycle achieve? 

research yourself, look closely.

4 why have you chosen 3 weeks pct?

im going to bump it to 5, didnt change it on the sheet

5 are AIs not important for this cycle?

unless I do decide to add deca or EQ, then no.

6 what is the effecy of stimulants like NO Xplode on this particular cycle?

Whats the effecy of drinking coffee before work? Its not all about the stims. If i was taking tren, that would be a different story.

PS: look at these two
1 whats the reason for the pyramiding?
4 why have you chosen 3 weeks pct?


Understand?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2010)

Im not looking for tips young whippersnapper!


----------



## Mike09100 (Jun 20, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Im not looking for tips young whippersnapper!



Then dont ask silly questions


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2010)

. . good luck with your cycle


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2010)

No interest in the drugs, but I _will _look for the playlist.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2010)

Mike09100 said:


> 1 whats the reason for the pyramiding?
> 
> you research that yourself
> 
> ...


Dude-shut the fuck up and lay off the clen and caffeine. Go away.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . . good luck with your cycle



he'll look like big mamma with the hangy tits in no time. Hope his balls shrink to raisins.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 21, 2010)

Im still waiting for the play list, have no clue about the other stuff?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Yeah, there were no benches/racks in the joint.
> 
> Being that i was using it @ 1-3 am usually, the place was empty. (thankfully because it was so tiny)
> 
> ...


bitch you fucking stole it! 
I plan on possibly buying the strip store next to me and increasing space to 1800 extra. If I can swing it, classes and some racks will be put in, and will be closed after hours. The other side will be open 24 hours.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Im still waiting for the play list, have no clue about the other stuff?


nobody gives a shit about the thread. This is just idle chatter bullshit. As for his playlist, look for Rico Suave and Frankie Goes to Hollywood...something tells me the OP is a fartpusher in the closet.


----------

